# Pulling Cold Pork



## meowey (Apr 5, 2007)

Folks,

I have a question.  The backgroud to the question is that yesterday I smoked two butts.  (sorry - no pics)  The butts did not get into the smoker until 7:30 AM because I slept in.  I was also fighting with the smoker to run at a steady temp (around 230F) because of the wind.   The butts were not ready to pull untill 11:00 PM.  I pulled one - It had actually fallen apart in the foil, and when I opened it the bone literally fell out.  I put the other packet (still wrapped up) in a pan and put it out on the screen porch as last night's low temp was forecast to be 28F with snow.  We got the snow, although not as much as srmonty.

Finally, here's the question.  Should I reheat the butt for a couple hours in a 325F oven, or will it pull cold?

Your thoughts would be appreciated!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gypc (Apr 5, 2007)

It won't pull cold very easy but many times I will smoke a butt and cool it down over night so I can slice it. Then notice how the grease has seperated. The top layer is an orange color.........it is no good, reach down and pick it off the gel and throw it away.................ahh but that brown gel!! After you slice your butt, take all of that brown gel and spread it over the cold sliced meat, heat it up and you've got yourself a treat!!


----------



## meowey (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks GYPC!  I thought of that, but Mrs. Meowey couldn't get her mind wrapped around sliced butt.

To answer my own question.  If I had tried to pull cold, it would have been very difficult, as the gelatinous brown and orange fat had basically locked everything in place in the foil.  I put it in a 325F oven for about 1 1/2 hours.  Took it out of the foil. Poured the juice into the pan and was able to pull all the meat easily.  Put it in zip bags, flattened, weighed and put two bags each with two pounds of pulled pork into the freezer.  Going to have the stuff I pulled last eve tonight with guests.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 5, 2007)

I allways wondered how a cooked butt would be if kept whole, reheated and then pulled. Glad to hear it worked out fine for you. Would you say that it stayed as moist as if you had pulled it right away??


----------



## meowey (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, I think it was just as moist.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 5, 2007)

That brown gel is what you make gravy from. Meat juices with a bit of fat. If you save some of it and mix it in your finishing sauce it'll really taste great!


----------



## meowey (Apr 6, 2007)

You better believe that brown gel is like gold when it comes to culinary value!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Apr 6, 2007)

Read this with interest ... especially with regards to the return to winter weather in our neck of the woods ... info noted. Can never learn too much!
You guys are the greatest ... if I fail now, it will be my own fault!!
Going to do a prime rib on Saturday ... weather be d***ed!

Squeezy


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 6, 2007)

I always remove the solidified grease on top and reheat the gel. After I pull the meat I pour the liquid gel over it and toss the meat to distribute it as evenly as possible. That gel is where a LOT of flavor is!


----------

